# Is brazing or soldering stronger with brass round tubing?



## sdracing (Jun 3, 2008)

Is brazing or soldering stronger with brass round tubing?

I just Silver soldered two pieces and it seems to work well but I wanted some expert opinions.

This is for a 1/5 scale exhibition front engine dragster. It will not see racing other than some burnouts and mild bracket stuff.


Thanks!!!!!



SD


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

I am not an expert!
Yes brazing & soldering is good enough for brass tubing!

However, I don't think brass tubing would be appropriate materal for a drag frame. If I were to build a 1/5 scale drag car it would be with Chromoly tubing (Steel). The steel tubing will be lighted & stronger than the brass tubing and just as easy to work. The steel tubing can either be brazed, soldered or wire welded depending on you aptitude. For brazing & soldering the heat source will need to be map gas or better or 700 to 900 degrees.

Now if this car was purly a exhibit car then yes the brass would work for a static display only but you are talking about burnouts and some bracket racing, which is no longer a static display.

Steel tubing only!


----------



## PHP (Mar 13, 2006)

sdracing said:


> Is brazing or soldering stronger with brass round tubing?
> 
> I just Silver soldered two pieces and it seems to work well but I wanted some expert opinions.
> 
> ...


 Even though you should use steal, to answer your question silver solder is strong(depending on the anount of silver content, More than 10% I hope) the strongest way is to braze brass is with a fozine copper braze with about 15% to 25% silver(I sudgest %15, less heat) but you will need atleast MAPP gas and a hot tip.. As long as your silver solder has some where in the area of 45% silver you should be good. the silver solder will look better.


----------



## sdracing (Jun 3, 2008)

We have now found a good source for steel and will be building it from that. I wire weld a fair amount so we will be going that route. 

Now the question is whether 1/6 scale or 1/4 scale (which is what I prefer). I need a motor that is not too expensive but has the horse power to "light them up". Parts may be an issue. we have found the front tires but are looking for dsome back tires with a hard compound. 

Thanks all! 

SD


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bishop racing products have the 1/4 scale racing tires and you can get some hard tires from him. If you chek out daves motorsports, you can get a line on motors and mos tof the other factory made parts. For hubs and stuff, check out the links section onthe qsac information page. you will probably find everything to build your car short of the frame.


----------



## streetglide (Mar 5, 2010)

mistake


----------

